# anyone collect rawcliffe star trek pewter figures?



## stlarry (Feb 9, 2010)

This might be the wrong place to put this but couldn't figure out a good place

Does anyone else here collect the star trek rawcliffe pewter ships and figures? here is my collection:

Ships:









my 2 favorite:









TOS Crew:









TNG Crew:









Spencer LE: (still need janeway)









and some Andorian (came with a game i think):


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

yeah, the Andorian came with some CD ROM game. I can't remember which.

I put him and a couple Oberths in a crucible and melted them down and poured the liquid into water. Cool effect! Makes it look like a natural strata formation.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

I have the Excelsior and Romulan Warbird. You have a nice collection there. The Hallmark store at the mall used to carry these but I haven't seen any there in quite a while. Are they still being made ?


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

I have the Runabout, the Romulan Warbird and the Klingon Bird Of Prey. They were given to me as gifts many moons ago. They're nice little ships!

I didn't know they also made figures, as well. 

Sean


----------



## stlarry (Feb 9, 2010)

they are not still being made. there are 6 or 8 more ships i do not have, but those are out of my budget (all over $100 each) and a few people that i have not seen on ebay at when i had the funds to get one

there is also a franklin mint line that might be still made, so not know as those are expensive as well.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

I have this one.
-Jim


----------



## jheilman (Aug 30, 2001)

I have all the figures you have minus the Andorian. I have the Janeway figure plus 9 figures from DS9. There was also a series of larger figures. There may have been more, but I only have 6. They seem to have decided to make the captains plus an alien. So, I have Kirk and Spock, Picard and Worf, Sisko and Odo. Don't think they did Voyager. I had fun collecting these through the 90's. Are they worth anything? Maybe I'll check eBay as I'm always in need of cash these days.


----------



## woof359 (Apr 27, 2003)

I have a few, I used to collect dragons in pewter, then way back then I found the star ships.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Why is Picard sniffing Kirk's finger?


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

there was a pewter Enterprise-A (or refit) that had a blueish crystal for the navigational deflector. I wish I knew who made it because I sure would like one.

And how 'bout those Franklin Mint ships? Not bad, eh?


----------



## wachw (Aug 13, 2007)

*Rawcliffe Star Trek items*

The following website has listed all Rawcliffe Star Trek pewter items including key chains, figures, ships and more. It is very good.
http
en.memory-alpha.org/wiki/Rawcliffe


----------



## MattA (Jan 18, 2012)

The andorian is Vanda M'Giia from the game Star Trek: Starfleet Academy. I have the same figure which came with my collectors edition of the game. Wow, that game is 15 years old already. I wonder if this means I'm getting old?


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

MattA said:


> Wow, that game is 15 years old already. I wonder if this means I'm getting old?


Nah, just the game is.
-Jim


----------



## Andreux11 (Mar 13, 2015)

Still have your DS9 rawcliffe? $$$ Looking for set......


----------



## jheilman (Aug 30, 2001)

I have the 7 smaller figures and the larger Sisko and Odo.


----------



## jheilman (Aug 30, 2001)

So...interested??


----------

